# [Italian NR] 4x4 single 35.25 - Giovanni Contardi



## Branca (Mar 20, 2011)

Giovanni! =D


----------



## joey (Mar 20, 2011)

POP :|


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is impressive. Especially TPS on last solve O_O.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

I want that 4x4x4 skill; he's great.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 20, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I want that 4x4x4 skill; he's great.


 
Skill is masculine? :3


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 20, 2011)

And all his three 4x4 averages in the comp sub-40.............. 0_0


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> Skill is masculine? :3


 
Semicolon.


----------



## ianography (Mar 20, 2011)

What edge-pairing does he use?


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> What edge-pairing does he use?


 
3-2-2-2-3 I think

you are crazy


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 22, 2011)

crazy tps


----------



## its rhyss (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone know what cube this is?


----------



## Shortey (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. Dayan+MF8.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 27, 2011)

Insane TPS. He has great control of the cube. Congrats Giovanni!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2011)

I have that same Boston jacket.. 

I feel inclined to add that not only is Giovanni suuuuuper fast, he's also very friendly and a genuine badass. :3


----------

